
Encrypted email ProtonMail offers up to 45% discounts for Black Friday - marcopol
https://protonmail.com/blog/black-friday-cyber-monday-2017/
======
013
If I change my current subscription to a 2-year subscription, the black-friday
deal I get is only -€3.16

